# Surprisingly good movies



## FenrirUlv (Oct 17, 2012)

So I finally got around to watching Sucker Punch and god damn, it was good. I really didnt expect it to be much of anything which is why I hadnt watched it until now. I highly recommend it by the way!

Anybody else have any movies that ended up like that?


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 17, 2012)

Sucker Punch certainly lived up to its title. I didn't expect it to be as good as it was.

I've also found that District 9 was one such example of a  pretty good movie that I was initially apprehensive about.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Oct 17, 2012)

Ill have to look that one up ^-^


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 17, 2012)

It's District 9, actually. Just checked.

Funnily, there's another gem of a movie I'd recommend that's titled simply 9.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 17, 2012)

Used cars (1980) Was a VERY good movie, although stupidly funny


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 17, 2012)

assault on precinct 13 was a surprisingly good movie, i'm not really a modern weaponry fan but i do have to say that the guns used in that movie were pretty awsome.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2012)

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World...


----------



## Conker (Oct 17, 2012)

I thought Sucker Punch was fucking terrible. I wanted to like that movie so badly, and it was just a mess.

I guess I'd say Bunraku. Saw the movie in stores, premise seemed silly and awesome, so I got it. I figured I'd be a retarded action flick, but it turned out to be fucking awesome.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Oct 18, 2012)

Conker said:


> I thought Sucker Punch was fucking terrible. I wanted to like that movie so badly, and it was just a mess.
> 
> I guess I'd say Bunraku. Saw the movie in stores, premise seemed silly and awesome, so I got it. I figured I'd be a retarded action flick, but it turned out to be fucking awesome.



I guess it helps after having a few drinks 

@saliva I didnt think you posted anything at first because I couldnt see the grey with my brightness XD loved scott pilgrim though!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 18, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> It's District 9, actually. Just checked.
> 
> Funnily, there's another gem of a movie I'd recommend that's titled simply 9.


A lot of people hated on 9, but I liked it too.

As for my movie suggestion, Hobo with a Shotgun.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 18, 2012)

Cowboys and Aliens


no really.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Oct 18, 2012)

I loved the art style of Sucker Punch, and of course, the GIANT SAMURAI WITH A MINIGUN!
only other film I could think of right now is Dog Soldiers, it's got to be one of the best Werewolf films out at the moment.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 18, 2012)

d.batty said:


> A lot of people hated on 9, but I liked it too.



It must've been the same people responsible for _Transformers 2_ for being commercially successful that same year. What do they know.

Despite the _everything_ blowing up and the frenetic cussing, even _my mother_ agreed that _District 9_ was monumentally better than _Transformers 2_, which she watched on another occasion and confirmed that she did not enjoy as much as the first one. 



Aleu said:


> Cowboys and Aliens
> 
> 
> no really.



Straight up.


Years ago, I once took a gamble and rented the following movie: _*The Ringer*_







I don't recall ever seeing ads of this one in theaters. I found it to be surprising, enjoyable and not as offensive as I thought it would be.

Saw most of this one on TV one morning: *Open Season 3*





Aside from some character designs, it was the cast of domestic animals that I enjoyed most. Heck, it made me wanna see the 2nd one! Though I gotta admit that it took me a while to get used to the new voice-actors.

This one _definitely _took me by surprise:* Scooby-Doo and the Loch Ness Monster*





Straight-to-DVD/made-for-TV Scooby-Doo films share the same fault as _What's New Scooby-Doo?_: they suck. This one had some of those ingredients (like the generic-looking animation and horrid color choices, I mean, pastels, rly?)
But since I catched it after it started, the more I watched to see what it was about, the more I liked it. The story, and the creativity that went to make it less predictable really pulled it off.
Wish I could say the same about the rest of the movies _WB_ made since this one (2004)... it isn't until 2010's _Scooby-Doo! Abracadabra Doo_ that I thought that Scooby-Doo franchise started to go on the right direction (not that I watched every single one, perish the thought!). _Speaking of which..._

*Scooby-Doo! Abracadabra Doo*





Like the others, I just turned on the TV, surfed a channel or two and found it. 
Right off the bat: THE ANIMATION IS GORGEOUS!! Definitely _Hanna-Barbera_. The story, the rich color palette, the crisp animation, the retro touches; it was all enjoyable. 
Too bad the the title and the DVD box art are lame (that's why I didn't use the pic, it's _lame_!)...

BTW, Shaggy's expression on the pic I chose is priceless!


----------



## FenrirUlv (Oct 18, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> I loved the art style of Sucker Punch, and of course, the GIANT SAMURAI WITH A MINIGUN!
> only other film I could think of right now is Dog Soldiers, it's got to be one of the best Werewolf films out at the moment.


Dog Soldiers is one of my favorite movies in general :3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 18, 2012)

No not district 9, ElectricBlue, just 9.


----------



## sco0t (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2027178/


----------



## Flippy (Oct 18, 2012)

I just watched Tucker & Dale vs. Evil. It was super outlandish & gave me the giggles.


----------



## Conker (Oct 18, 2012)

FenrirUlv said:


> I guess it helps after having a few drinks


I can't imagine that movie being any better with booze. The action scenes will still remain god awful boring, the plot will still remain a silly mess, and a third thing that was wrong with the movie!

Ya had to pay attention to that movie or you missed stuff because the story was kind of all over the place. There were all sorts of little details anyways. Be hard to focus on that shit with booze.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> No not district 9, ElectricBlue, just 9.



Huh.
Thought you just shortened the title. Oh, well.

The following movie deserves a cult following:

_*Sydney White:*_





I saw little to no promotions about this one, but it had Amanda Bynes in it, so it couldn't be that bad.
What a surprise I had when I realized that this was a 21st-century adaptation to the Snow-White storytale! And it worked! It's those little details that made it stand out.

Admittedly, I was taken by surprise that I saw this movie in theaters back in '07. Certainly doesn't feel that it's been that long...


----------



## Ames (Oct 20, 2012)

Watchmen.

It remained surprisingly faithful to the graphic novel.  I don't think they did Rorschach as well as they could have, but overall it was pretty amazing.  I actually enjoyed the ending of the movie better than the ending of the book.

[video=youtube;R3orQKBxiEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3orQKBxiEg[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Oct 20, 2012)

I usually expect most movies to be good, so I'm usually let down rather than surprised. 
I loved both Suckerpunch and District 9, although I expected to like them quite a bit.

Yeah.. I can't remember anything I expected to be bad turning out good, but then again, I can hardly remember what movies I've seen recently.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 20, 2012)

I find it odd how people praised Watchmen. I was iffy on it. When I saw it in theaters I had to leave with how bad it was. None of the characters seemed good to me at all. Even Rorschach just seemed so...fake. Not to mention useless sex scene and muddled plot.


----------



## AlexSRyder (Oct 21, 2012)

Dead Alive....
By the way, thank Peter Jackson...for this...this masterpiece.
"I KICK ASS FOR THE LORD!!!"


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 21, 2012)

The first Taken.


----------



## JowiStinks (Oct 21, 2012)

_The Cabin in the Woods_. I was wary of the premise to begin with, since many "horror comedies" sometimes fail to rise above the cliches they supposedly parody. However, while it was a little slow to get going, this was a movie that managed to be somewhat ominous as well as a brilliant satire on the tired "[x amount of friends] go to [x haunted place] and get killed by [x beastie/serial killer/what-have-you]." It wasn't laugh-out-loud funny, but it was one of the most cleverly written movies I've seen in a while (though this is not really a surprise when _Avengers _director Joss Whedon holds the pen, I suppose).


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 24, 2012)

Before there was _Avatar_, there was this:  



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> *Battle For Terra:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I quickly wondered why was it that it tanked. 
Talking about it with some friends and family, it could be the following:

-Limited (both in running time and scenes shown) and misleading commercials

-Color choices not for everyone's taste

-Aliens look too alien-y

-A main protagonist dies. This is something that it's shared with another box-office dud,_ Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within _

-The stigma that all animated features are kids stuff

-It's_ not_ from the following studios: PIXAR, Disney, Dreamworks, Studio Ghibli, etc. 

-In Spanish-speaking countries, confusion among the young would form due the female main protagonist's name: Mala. The word means 'Bad' with a female connotation. And trust me, stuff like this always gets overlooked.

This movie shouldn't have tanked as badly as it did. It was truly original (The _Pocahontas_ comparison is null because there was no actual romance between male and female leading protagonists), with stunning visuals and thought put behind it, and aside from the environmentalist point of view, there was an interesting, important, often-overlooked theme hidden in it: *There are always options.*


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 24, 2012)

Most recently _Madagascar: Europe's Most Wanted_. I never liked the movies. I just wanted to support DreamWorks Animation (creators of my favorite series, Kung Fu Panda) But EMW really surprised me. The humor was irreverent and hilarious. Also the animation was excellent. Turned into one of my favorite movies of the year.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 24, 2012)

*The Number 23:*





Jim Carrey? In a serious role?! Ehh...

I was wary to see this one, especially since this is a genre that I don't watch. Yet I watched it when it came out. 

I liked it. Jim really took me by surprise. So did the movie.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 24, 2012)

Lucky Number Slevin 

[video=youtube;fVIUEcizkPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVIUEcizkPc[/video]

Good mix of comedy and drama, the ending is definitely worth it. Takes some following but def worth it


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 24, 2012)

I like Japanese films of the non-animated variety like Yojimbo and Rashomon. I would like to see a "Chess" movie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6uh7tRh9Jc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExmD8szUdgU&feature=related


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 27, 2012)

I found the kings speach to be surprisingly good I did not think I would like it.


----------

